# Minding My Beeswax



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2017)

The honey bees create a Buzz....


----------



## terry123 (Jul 7, 2017)

Good advice!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2017)

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSezsZorxGoKKVoTdO_N2VrYZrIak2F1  cnrvettGlHCfJLruDO16g


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Jul 7, 2017)

Whoever invented the hexagon deserves a LOT of credit !  Good for storing things... with no gaps.

Not only honeycombs but sunflowers as well.

Guess  Mother Nature  did it.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2017)

The hexagonal shape of the honeycomb cells depends on the construction behavior of bees


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2017)

Blake Shelton - Honey Bee


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 8, 2017)

Keeping the donkey safe too.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Herb Alpert - A Taste of Honey [/FONT]


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2017)

Dancing With Bees!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2017)

20 Reasons Why Beeswax Is One Of The Most Useful Things In The World


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2017)

[h=1]Music Made with Bees[/h]


----------



## Wren (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2017)

What NOT to say to parents you don't know. 5 things to avoid voicing

"There has been a lot of media buzz surrounding a certain incident regarding a woman that felt the need to tell a Mother to correct her child, who was misbehaving in a store". 


"To me, there is never a reason, unless blatant abuse is taking place, to say a darn thing to a Parent about the way their child behaves! Not my child, not my place. Especially if I do not know the family…. even more so if I didn’t have kids".


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2017)

Some people feel the need to chastise parents. Rude, I think.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 39794


Lulz.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 26, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> What NOT to say to parents you don't know. 5 things to avoid voicing
> 
> "To me, there is never a reason, unless blatant abuse is taking place, to say a darn thing to a Parent about the way their child behaves! Not my child, not my place. Especially if I do not know the family…. even more so if I didn’t have kids".


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2017)

When we go shopping, I find myself upset by some the behavior of some children, who are with their parent or grandparent.  But I would never say anything negative to them.  Sometimes, like the children, I am tired and don't want to be there either.

Our shopping,today brought a different "offender".  We came across an older gentleman, who was a "Whistler".  He was nicely dressed and had the look of "privilege", but was constantly whistling......LOUDLY!  He was alone, and didn't seem to interact with anyone.  He calmly did his shopping....and whistled.  It was not a tune, that was recognizable.  It was like a whistling organ playing....LOUDLY.  I thought that it was inappropriate behavior, bordering on rudeness.  It was like we weren't there. .....he could be heard 2 isles away.

He was a white haired senior, tall and healthy looking.  But then I thought, he may have other problems....dementia, maybe.  I did not run into him at the checkout, but I have this picture of him whistling his way out the door.

Has anyone else ever run into "this guy"?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> When we go shopping, I find myself upset by some the behavior of some children, who are with their parent or grandparent.  But I would never say anything negative to them.  Sometimes, like the children, I am tired and don't want to be there either.
> 
> Our shopping,today brought a different "offender".  We came across an older gentleman, who was a "Whistler".  He was nicely dressed and had the look of "privilege", but was constantly whistling......LOUDLY!  He was alone, and didn't seem to interact with anyone.  He calmly did his shopping....and whistled.  It was not a tune, that was recognizable.  It was like a whistling organ playing....LOUDLY.  I thought that it was inappropriate behavior, bordering on rudeness.  It was like we weren't there. .....he could be heard 2 isles away.
> 
> ...




I ran into someone similar in a mall recently, he was humming at the top of his lungs, just ambling along. Older, well dressed, carrying shopping bags from an expensive store. No smell of alcohol, or stumble in his step from meds or stroke etc. I think he
was cognitively impaired. He was in another world, you could see it in his eyes.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 27, 2017)

Sounds like a happy man,  to me.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Sounds like a happy man,  to me.


Happy people whistle to themselves at times, I know.  He didn't appear to be happy.  He never quit whistling, and was very loud.  I saw him in the store, once before only in passing and it was the same.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 27, 2017)

Even _The Whistler _has to go shopping sometimes.  Did it sound like this?  nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Even _The Whistler _has to go shopping sometimes.  Did it sound like this?  nthego:



"The program featured one of radio’s classic openings:  a haunting 13-note theme created by Wilbur Hatch (who also composed the show’s eerie mood music).  Hatch estimated that only one person in twenty could whistle this exact melody, and for the show’s thirteen-year duration one person pretty much did—a young woman named Dorothy Roberts.  In fact, during the war years, Roberts had to get permission from Lockheed (where she worked) to leave her factory job in order to make it to the program and whistle every week".

I guess you could say that Dorothy Roberts "whistled while she worked"!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2017)

An army of 60,000 bees built this giant honeycomb teapot

"Designer Tomáš Gabzdil Libertíny of Studio Libertiny collaborated with an army of bees to complete Thousand Years, his latest experimental beeswax sculpture. Commissioned by the French fine silver manufacturer Christofle, the large teapot-shaped vessel was created with the help of Dutch beekeeper Johan Beckers and his group of 60,000 bees. The unique work of art is a continuation of Libertíny’s fascination with harnessing the epic power of nature".


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2017)

Artworks Of Beeswax


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2017)




----------

